# Pif Gadget revient le 1er juillet, la renaissance d'un mythe



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

_

PARIS (AFP) - Pif Gadget, le phénomène de presse des années 70-80, le magazine mythique aux tirages inégalés (500.000 exemplaires en moyenne), disparu en 1993, ressuscite et va retrouver le chemin des kiosques le 1er juillet, avec néanmoins une différence, d'hebdo, il passe mensuel.
Ce jour là, les 7-13 ans (âge auquel le Pif nouveau s'adresse) et leurs parents nostalgiques du Pif ancien vont découvrir un magazine de bande dessinée tout en couleurs et tout en histoires complètes, avec en couverture, les célèbres duettistes, Pif le chien fou et son ami/ennemi préféré, Hercule le chat balafré. 


Et, comme avant, il y aura un gadget dans ce numéro comme dans les suivants. Pour le premier, ce seront les Pifises, ces oeufs de crustacés séchés qui ne demandent qu'à reprendre vie dans l'eau et que les enfants d'il y a trente quatre ans avaient déjà découvert en 1970.

Le premier numéro sera numéro double d'été (132 pages), les autres suivront à partir de septembre avec de 84 à 100 pages, selon les mois. Ils seront tous vendus 3,90 euros.

Publié à Saint-Denis par Pif éditions, avec Pierre Dharréville à la rédaction en chef et le scénariste François Corteggiani à la rédaction en chef BD, le nouveau magazine est l'héritier direct du premier Pif, né le 24 février 1969, lui même héritier de Vaillant, né en mai 1945, tous deux liés au parti communiste français ("Pif", le chien fétiche qui donna son nom au journal, a été créé par Arnal en 1948 dans les pages de l'Humanité). 

L'héritier va donc permettre de retrouver des personnages et des séries qui firent la gloire de Pif gadget, première formule: "Pif" et "Pifou" son fils, "Léo", "Corinne et Jeannot", "Le concombre masqué", "Loup noir", "Placid et Muzo"... Des séries connues par ailleurs comme "La jungle en folie", "Couik" ou "Docteur Justice"... vont y faire leur apparition ainsi que de toutes nouvelles créations (80% d'inédits).

Séries comiques et séries réalistes, auteurs confirmés et débutants vont se cotoyer dans Pif qui prévoit également des rubriques rédactionnelles. Celles-ci devraient reprendre les idéaux défendus par le premier Pif, solidarité, respect des autres, lutte contre le racisme, l'oppression, la force brutale, les superstitions, y ajoutant la défense de la nature et une rubrique au féminin._


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2004)

trop bon... Pif et hercule reviennent... Ca va me faire de la lecture ca... Ma rappeler des souvenirs de quand j'étais petit ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Oui mais maintenant on veut des gadgets high tech ! Quand Pif gadget sera livré aver une borne airport extreme ou un ipod min i, j'acheterai !


----------



## turnover (9 Juin 2004)

Rhaaaaaaaaa lovely     :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## bouilla (9 Juin 2004)

*Wouhouuu* je vais pouvoir remplacer mon haricot sauteur ! je comprend pas, il s'est arreté de bouger un jour et depuis plus rien    :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

ah? enfin une bonne nouvelle :love:


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2004)

Trôôô bien !!!!
Le retour des pois sauteurs anémiques, du cerf-volant qui plane de traviolle, du sous-marin à aspirine, et surtout, mon préféré : la machine à faire les oeufs carrés :king: 

Hé, y seront là aussi Placid et Muzo ???


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2004)

Dans quelles prisons seront bricolés les gadgets ?
Prisons françaises ou délocalisées ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

c'est glop tout ça


----------



## rezba (9 Juin 2004)

me semblait bien, qu'il revenait


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hé, y seront là aussi Placid et Muzo ???




Moi je veux SuperMatou et Horace cheval de l'ouest!!!


----------



## nicogala (9 Juin 2004)

Ahh, on va enfin savoir s'ils vont réussir à battre l'infâme Krapulax 





  grâce aux inventions du Pr. Bellepomme !!! 




regardez ces souvenirs c'est fou : ça rmonte d'un coup ! je me souviens de ces extraits ! je les avais ! (je les ai perdus  ) j'avais eu un super pistolet à eau gris avec un gros viseur style lunette dessus : il tirait super bien, au moins 6/7m !! 

Et lui, vous vous rappellez ?




Avec Bougredane...


----------



## Spyro (9 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

>


Ma parole mais c'est dicentime le petit euro   

Moi mon gadget préféré c'était le pistolet à spaghetti (bonjour le ménage). C'est vrai que la machine à oeufs carrés c'était kekchose 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est glop tout ça


----------



## Yip (9 Juin 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> *Wouhouuu* je vais pouvoir remplacer mon haricot sauteur ! je comprend pas, il s'est arreté de bouger un jour et depuis plus rien    :mouais:





Idem, ça m'avait fait halluciner ce truc, il faut dire que j'étais tout mioche. Nostalgie...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2004)

Comme par hasard Mackie a mit un Pif en vente sur eBay hier


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

Bah attends, business is business...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




 :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Juin 2004)

Et mon pifou, lui, il est pas à vendre sur eBay, non mais


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

Supermatou






Le supervilain bébé Agagax






Et Horace cheval de l'ouest du meme auteur (poirier)


----------



## Emeric (9 Juin 2004)

J'espère que Rahan fera aussi son come-back... avec en gadget la fameuse "dent" et le couteau


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme par hasard Mackie a mit un Pif en vente sur eBay hier



chut


----------



## nicogala (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Supermatou
> 
> Et Horace cheval de l'ouest du meme auteur (poirier)


Oh p****n ! je les avais oublié ceux-là, et pourtant je les adorais :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

fais pas iech mackie, je posterais pas dans ce sujet...

bon, on était où déja dans les épisodes de placide et muso ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

mais si  tu ne peu pas t'en empêcher, tu a même déjà réserver le premier numéro


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

à mon corps défendant (merci Mackie !  ) ou parce que j'ai ma carte au parti ?


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2004)

y'avait les rigolus et les tristus aussi 


Un peu comme ici quoi 

   :rose:   :rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (10 Juin 2004)

héhé,  vous oubliez le chien le plus génial de Pif:












 ..et tous les détails ici,


----------



## nicogala (10 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> y'avait les rigolus et les tristus aussi
> 
> Un peu comme ici quoi
> 
> :rose:   :rateau:



Oui, heu sauf que les tristus étaient verts et bleu, et qu'ici les verts sont aussi des Rigolus


----------



## nicogala (1 Juillet 2004)

GROS COUP DE GEULE!!!!
Ils nous ont salopé notre Pif national !  
C'est quoi cette m... ?   déjà avant d'ouvrir on voit une énorme pub "caisse déparge" au dos ! 
Ensuite on ouvre (bon, le gadget est bien là, pas de pblem) et on voit qu'il n'y a que des bout de bd de maintenant presque toutes faites sur ordi ! même les très rares pages de Pif, Placid et Muso ou Dicentim = trop laid ! :hein: 
Déçu, très déçu  il y a plein de ... rien, pas plein d'aventures complètes sur plusieurs pages etc... 
Ah que je regrette mes vieux Pif-Poche d'avant  ...


j'allais oublier les pubs pour sonneries et logos de portables avec des gonzesses en string etc... c'est fini les gars...Pif n'a plus d'âme    :hein:


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> héhé,  vous oubliez le chien le plus génial de Pif:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas du tout Pif ca   
C'est Gailuron du maître incontesté de la BD : Gotlib

Et ca m'etonnerai terriblement que Gailuron ait fait parti de Pif. De fluide glacial surement, mais pas pif.


----------



## touba (1 Juillet 2004)

pifeu gadeugettteu !!!
le seul gadget dont je me rappelle c'était le fameux oeuf de dinosaure ou serpent je sais plus trop qui avait fait fureur ! finalement c'était juste un truc en plastique dans une pochette avec un système élastique qui faisait peur quand on l'ouvrait pour la première.
inoubliable !!!  

mais aujourd'hui si le gadget c'est un code de téléchargement SMS pour avoir la photo de pif sur son portable c'est moins inoubliable... :mouais: 
mwais...


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> GROS COUP DE GEULE!!!!
> Ils nous ont salopé notre Pif national !
> C'est quoi cette m... ?   déjà avant d'ouvrir on voit une énorme pub "caisse déparge" au dos !
> Ensuite on ouvre (bon, le gadget est bien là, pas de pblem) et on voit qu'il n'y a que des bout de bd de maintenant presque toutes faites sur ordi ! même les très rares pages de Pif, Placid et Muso ou Dicentim = trop laid ! :hein:
> ...


 Les publicitaires auraient-ils plus tabler sur les adulescents nostalgiques que sur les mômes ? Regrettable


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Emeric a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que Rahan fera aussi son come-back... avec en gadget la fameuse "dent" et le couteau



Moi j'espère qu'ils vont sortir l'Amok avec la carte bleue et la boucle d'oreille en cadeau  voire la carte VIP  Puis après le Mackie avec la fraise tagada et la platinum en cadeau. Le Bengilli avec le porte-clef boule disco et la mini batte à bénir les mauvais newbies. Le Thebig avec le boitier qu'on retourne (vous savez comme la vache) et qui fait "Tidju" et le badge NKK, la Lorna avec le trident et le mini Thebig en porte clef. Le Gribouille avec tue-mouche et boule puante paralysante spéciale anti-connerie. Et enfin le GlobalCut avec gros coeur rose et Guinness offerte à chaque présentation à la caisse des supermarchés. J'en oublie sûrement....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'espère qu'ils vont sortir l'Amok avec la carte bleue et la boucle d'oreille en cadeau



:affraid: Mais Tibo arrête, on va croire que t'es fan !!! :affraid:


_tu oublies le 501 ..._ :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Mais Tibo arrête, on va croire que t'es fan !!! :affraid:
> 
> 
> _tu oublies le 501 ..._ :sick:



Si j'existe, j'existe c'est d'être fan...Qui peut dire qu'il existe et le dire pour la vie... Zinedine... comme quoi tout espoir n'est pas mort! 
 :sick: J'arrête je ne me sens pas bien d'un coup  :sick: 


 Le 501 mais il va être tout nu après  Lorna ton inconscient te travaille  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> GROS COUP DE GEULE!!!!



Pareil il est moche ce Pif


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si j'existe, j'existe c'est d'être fan...Qui peut dire qu'il existe et le dire pour la vie... Zinedine... comme quoi tout espoir n'est pas mort!
> :sick: J'arrête je ne me sens pas bien d'un coup  :sick:



 on a trop bu de champagne hier soir ...?   



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le 501 mais il va être tout nu après  Lorna ton inconscient te travaille  :mouais:



Là j'ai pas tout compris  :mouais:  ...

 

Parce que si je dis ...  

:affraid: mais ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit voyons !!! :affraid:




(bon j'ai des trucs à faire ...  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai pas tout compris  :mouais:  ...



Une soudaine envie de te tailler un costume de diablotine en 501?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Une seule chose à dire : "GLOP"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'en oublie sûrement....



C'est pas un mal  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

brageira a dit:
			
		

> Une seule chose à dire : "GLOP"



ouhlala  le 63 style en force :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2004)

69 style powwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et ca m'etonnerai terriblement que Gailuron ait fait parti de Pif. De fluide glacial surement, mais pas pif.


 Ben si.
Exemple. 
 (Alors ça t'étonne terriblement ?    )

 Si j'en crois lentreprise.com c'est même bien Pif qui a lancé Gai-Luron.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Ah voui putain je reste sur le cul 

J'adoooooooooooooooooooore Gailuron mais j'ignorais completement ca. Merci de me cultiver


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2004)

Oui, oui, c'est bien dans Pif (Corto Maltese aussi) 

Je viens d'acheter le numéro de juillet pour ma petite. Je l'ai pas encore lu, mais il y'a des séries de ma jeunesse reprises par des nouveaux. Et une histoire de fée par Florence Cestac (que j'aime bien) : la fée Kaca (ouaiiis !)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

>



Au risque de passer (une fois de plus...) pour un affreux nombriliste, voilà qui n'est pas sans me rappeler quelques bons souvenirs.


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2004)

Pif Gadget ressort, et tout le monde (ou presque) est content.

Bande de communistes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2004)

Bon effectivement il est perfectible (erfff les pubs de m...) mais bon... 

Ca y est je l'ai...   

je l'ai mis entre les mains de ma fille... elle hallucine... rien que pour l'étincelle que je vois dans ces yeux... c'est moi (nous ??) il y à combien ? ... 20 ans... ? déjà.........

En tout cas... je suis dedant...  :love: (certe format timbre poste !!)

Je l'epeluche.. et on en rediscute...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2004)

Pareil que le broutchlague mordoré (postant ici sous un faux nom) !
Je le lis ce soir, et je le descends demain  (ou pas) !


----------



## iManu (3 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de l'acheter...
Un peu déçu, déçu aussi de la réaction de mon fils - mais bon faut attendre une peu...

Doc Justice est de retour, mais je trouve les dessins à ch...
Par contre, d'un coup, la nostalgie remonte...

Oui, Gai Luron et Corto (même si au début, j'étais pas fan de Corto, j'étais un peu jeune...).
Pif, au début c'était mon frère ainé. Je crois qu'il avait commencé par Vaillant (mais si, camarades, euh, chers amis, c'était l'ancêtre de Pif   ).
J'adorais les héros positifs - et je n'ai compris que plus tard le contenu idéologique, en comparant avec Picsou par exemple, pas neutre non plus  :mouais: Je préfère Pif 

Loup noir l'indien, les pioniers de l'espérance, le cow boy (comment s'appelait il?), et Rahan, bien sur  :love: 
En passant, Rahan ne reviendra pas, les éditeurs de Pif n'ont pas pu s'entendre avec ceux de Rahan.
Corinne et Jeannot, mais aussi Iznogood si je me souviens bien.
Gai Luron, le concombre masqué aussi, non ?
Et puis les gadgets !
Ca fait drôle de revoir les pifises, un des grands gadgets de la grande époque. Les poids sauteurs du Mexique sont pour bientôt !

Toute une génération d'auteurs a été lancée ou a collaboré à Pif.
Je crois que ce n'est que bien des années après que j'ai retrouvé une telle créativité, dans 'à suivre', à l'époque où on croyait que la BD vivait ses dernières années. Heureusement la suite a montré que la BD était plus vivace qu'on ne le pensait, et c'est très bien comme ça


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Comme cow-boy, y'avait Bob Mallard (de Cheret), mais c'est de Teddy Ted que tu parles, je pense.
Y'avait aussi Nasdine Hodja, le justicier du désert (dans un autre continent cette fois).

J'ai bien aimé dans cette nouvelle série le rédactionnel scientifique, rigolo à souhait, le journal des jeux, fidèle à son ancêtre, mais les BDs sont d'inégale qualité - même si j'ai eu de bonnes surprises.

Perso, mon préféré de l'époque, c'etait M. le magicien.
Je viens de racheter l'intégrale qui vient d'être rééditée cette année (36 euros quand-même) à partir des planches parues dans pif, scannées et retouchées (les originaux ayant été détruits). Je le conseille à tous les fans de cette hypothétique série où le jeu de permutation des situations se dispute à l'absurde.

Pour les fans, je signale aussi la parution d'un volume appelé "Pif, la véritable hitoire, des origines à 1973", ouvrage un chouya partisan, mais ou l'on apprend plein de trucs (genre, les pois sauteurs auraient été supposés toxiques la semaine précédant la parution, car leur arbre secrète une sève empoisonnée... et qu' "à suivre" a été créé par des transfuges de pif  ). 

Voilà, voilà... Pif est dans l'air, et sa reparution ne m'étonne qu'à moitié


----------

